

JavaOne 2012: Scala Tricks - pohl


======
timjstewart
I tried to find a video of Venkat's talk. So far the best I've come up with is
a blog post about the talk:
[http://marxsoftware.blogspot.com.ar/2012/10/javaone-2012-sca...](http://marxsoftware.blogspot.com.ar/2012/10/javaone-2012-scala-
tricks.html)

I hope that a video of this talk will be posted.

